# Unwanted sky dish



## cardio (Sep 19, 2010)

Can anyone advise me on how to dispose of a 2.7m satellite dish.The dish is an absolute eyesore in my front garden.I can dismantle the dish,but the actual disposal is a problem as the dishes seem to be completely redundant now.Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi


A couple of things spring to my mind immediately:

1) You say a 'redundant' dish. Does this mean you no longer have or want to have Sky, or that you never had it?

2) I have recently had Sky installed. Fortunately I had access to an existing 2.7 dish, if not it would have cost me c700 for a second hand dish! Your dish is worth a lot of money to the right people. 

Cheers

Ian


----------



## cardio (Sep 19, 2010)

*unwanted sky dish*

Ian,Thanks for the reply,the sky system was already set up in the house when we bought about 4 years ago.It was never satisfactory,and when the UK satellite changed about 1 year ago we got no reception whatsoever.We were never interested in receiving Sky transmissions,only free to air UK tv.As I understand,at the moment the only service available here at the moment,see previous posts on this forum,is through pay for view Sky.As you so kindly point out someone interested in installing such a system may be interested in the dish,in which case it could be worth something.We are in the process of trying to sell the house at the moment and the dish is a real eyesore in the position it is in.Thanks again for your input. Regards. Bob


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

If you are sell to English people the Dish would be handy for them to get Freesat TV or even Sky. Put it on one of the local Buy & sells ..People will buy anything even the TV men can paint it and sell it ..


----------



## cardio (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for that,should probably have described it as a satellite dish and not a sky dish.It looks like it could be worth something so will advertise locally.


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

cardio said:


> Thanks for that,should probably have described it as a satellite dish and not a sky dish.It looks like it could be worth something so will advertise locally.


Why dont you hook an old Sky Box to it and show the new owners free Sky TV..sorry i ment UK TV


----------



## lebesset (Dec 4, 2011)

don't understand this ; no change in satellite about a year ago 

there is no reason you shouldn't have freesat , maybe your box has failed or the lnb or even the cable from the dish 

you can get a new proper freesat box for about £ 30 , why not get get the system checked if you would like free programmes like the BBC /ITV etc ...can't cost you much whatever the problem is


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lebesset said:


> don't understand this ; no change in satellite about a year ago
> 
> there is no reason you shouldn't have freesat , maybe your box has failed or the lnb or even the cable from the dish
> 
> you can get a new proper freesat box for about £ 30 , why not get get the system checked if you would like free programmes like the BBC /ITV etc ...can't cost you much whatever the problem is


When Sky moved to a new satellite Cyprus did lose a lot of channels because we are outside the footprint of the new satellite. 
We changed to a system that uses both the old sky dish and the internet.
We get all the sky channels through it plus many more but without that system we were getting nothing.


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

My son is bring me a Feesat Box from Argos..It cost me £30. and i should get about 50 working channels on it ..as sky moved to a new Sat and i lost a lot of channels..


----------



## lebesset (Dec 4, 2011)

Veronica said:


> When Sky moved to a new satellite Cyprus did lose a lot of channels because we are outside the footprint of the new satellite.
> We changed to a system that uses both the old sky dish and the internet.
> We get all the sky channels through it plus many more but without that system we were getting nothing.



sky hasn't moved to a new satellite ..they are still on 2A and 2B


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

Veronica said:


> When Sky moved to a new satellite Cyprus did lose a lot of channels because we are outside the footprint of the new satellite.
> We changed to a system that uses both the old sky dish and the internet.
> We get all the sky channels through it plus many more but without that system we were getting nothing.


What system are you useing so i can get one..


----------



## cardio (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for that Veronica,beginning to regret starting this thread.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tommy.irene said:


> What system are you useing so i can get one..


The boxes are called Vu solo and are similar to dream boxes. A box costs around 300 euros and then there is a yearly fee of around 600 euros for the hosting.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Actually the yearly fee we pay is for TWO boxes not one. My husband watches sport in the living room while I watch crime and Sy fi and stuff in the office


----------

